# DNS - Auflösen einer DynDNS Domain



## marko (26. November 2003)

Hi

Ich betreibe die Domain "www.delphi-help.de". Diese ist leider als reine Weiterleitungsdomain bei Freecity registriert. Ich würde Sie allerdings gern direkt registrieren, damit ich auch als MX für diese Domain auftreten kann.

Der derzeitige Aufbau:

http://www.delphi-help.de                    -    leitet HTTP (Port: 80) weiter auf
delphi-help.homelinux.com       -    diese Addresse gibt immer meine aktuelle 
                                                              IP wieder.

Wenn ich jetzt die Domain direkt registriere muss ich einen DNS-Server für die Domain angeben. Einen DNS Server unter Linux hat ein bekannter von mir, allerdings wissen wir nicht wie wir ihn einrichten müssen, damit er auch meine aktuelle IP herausgibt, da ich ja nur auf  "delphi-help.homelinux.com" verweisen kann.

Der DNS Server ist ein BIND-Server unter Linux.

Falls jemand eine Lösung für das Problem kennt oder eine andere möglichst günstige alternative würde ich mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen

vielen Dank

Marko


----------

